# Naked man shot on highway while eating face off victim



## TSC (May 27, 2012)

> One man was shot to death by Miami police, and another man is fighting for his life after he was attacked and his face allegedly half eaten, by a naked man on the MacArthur Causeway off ramp, police said.
> 
> The bloodshed began about 2 p.m. when a series of gunshots were heard on the ramp, which is along NE 13th Street, just south of The Miami Herald building. Witnesses said a woman saw the two men fighting and flagged down a police officer who was in the area.
> 
> ...



source: 



IT BEGINS.

Time to get our shotguns and weapons out. Zombie Apocalypse is coming very soon.

VERY SOON.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 27, 2012)

> The attacker continued to eat the man, despite being shot, forcing the officer to continue firing.



You gotta shoot 'em in the head.



I feel terrible for the victim, though. Having your face eaten must be an unpleasant experience.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2012)

Goddammit. I don't want a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## scerpers (May 27, 2012)

PCP mother fuckers. Look that shit up. Police got like... 50 different accounts of this very same shit happening.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2012)

The comments section suggests the Herald has changed its story several times.


----------



## IchLiebe (May 27, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> You gotta shoot 'em in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel terrible for the victim, though. Having your face eaten must be an unpleasant experience.



Shooting them in the head isn't always the sure fire way to put something down.

Ex. Pitbull was attacking a dog, Well a 44. MAGNUM would surely put it down no matter where it hit. Well 3 in the head, 1 in the neck, 2 in the ribs. Had to go get a 12gauge and put 2 shells straight into his face. All this time, the dog never let go of the other one.

OT: Well I'm going inland.

The United States government already has a plan in place for a zombie breakout and would be implemented very quickly and everyone would know about it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 27, 2012)

I need pics of the man's eaten face.


----------



## Khyle (May 27, 2012)

My body is ready.


----------



## Sarry (May 27, 2012)

Lets just hope they don't evolve.....


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 27, 2012)

*[Only in Miami] Naked man shot on highway while eating face off victim*



> *Naked man killed by Police near MacArthur Causeway was ?eating? face off victim*
> 
> It was a scene as creepy as a Hannibal Lecter movie.
> 
> ...




God I love my city. You can't make shit like this up.


----------



## Bishop (May 27, 2012)

Already a thread


----------



## アストロ (May 27, 2012)

Son of a gun. Sad. Kind of glad they killed the bastard though.


----------



## Blue (May 27, 2012)

I didn't hear about this at all


----------



## EJ (May 27, 2012)

The fuck is wrong with him..


----------



## Skywalker (May 27, 2012)

Crazy people.


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

Wow, that must have been a terrible experience for the man who was being chewed on.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 27, 2012)

Bishop said:


> Already a thread


Yes well if the cunt actually wants me to see he's already made a thread, he should make a more descriptive title


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (May 27, 2012)

Cocaine? more like the guy was on PCP. That shit turns you into an unstoppable cannibal.


----------



## Jakeirako (May 27, 2012)

What the hell. He must of been on every single drug in existence.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 27, 2012)

Soooooo did the victim still have a face?? That shit cray.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2012)

Ah, my city is certainly filled with colorful characters.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 27, 2012)

what the fuck??


----------



## The Weeknd (May 27, 2012)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2012)

To quote my mother: "Zombie Apolocalypse, we need guns. "


----------



## Jin-E (May 27, 2012)

Hopefully, this wasnt a Resident Evil 6 promo gone horribly wrong.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 27, 2012)

Well the zombie was just trying to save face.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2012)

IchLiebe said:


> The United States government already has a plan in place for a zombie breakout and would be implemented very quickly and everyone would know about it.



If it's anything like government plans in every other zombie infestation that plan is probably "Pretend it isn't happening until it's way too late and screw over any survivors you may come across."


----------



## Mochi (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Ceria (May 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well the zombie was just trying to save face.



 

A story like this is not something you come up with on your own.


----------



## mali (May 27, 2012)

This some I am Legend shit gone wrong.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2012)

Zombies of course would first appear where all the retirees are at.



Jin-E said:


> Hopefully, this wasnt a Resident Evil 6 promo gone horribly wrong.



Wesker is real? Oh shit.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 27, 2012)

*I bet the soft gun control guys wish they had a glock right about now.............*


----------



## The Weeknd (May 27, 2012)

Wait didn't I post in a thread similar to this? Merge please...


----------



## Archangel Michael (May 27, 2012)

1) Weird and nasty.

2) Cannibalism shit.

3) I'm not going to  Miami.

4) These threads are going to most likely be merge together.


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2012)

well it is pretty hot there.


----------



## TSC (May 27, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yes well if the cunt actually wants me to see he's already made a thread, he should make a more descriptive title



My title makes more sense.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 27, 2012)

I was watching Dead of the night, or something like that, and it was funny because the zombies ate their faces off to the point it looked like biting off the top layer of cheese on a pizza.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 27, 2012)

These posts remind me of reading "bloody Junkie".

It's so funny and messed up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> If it's anything like government plans in every other zombie infestation that plan is probably "Pretend it isn't happening until it's way too late and screw over any survivors you may come across."



Whichever City that has started the zombie Apoc will be removed from the face of the earth simple as that.

Also this guy seems to be jacked up on drugs which is why he probably tanked those bullets.


----------



## Swarmy (May 27, 2012)

Time to survive people


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2012)

Better stock up on them herbs as well as find those creepy weapon merchants.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (May 27, 2012)

What the fuuuuuuuuuuck?!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 27, 2012)

Get your guns and stock up an ammunition people, it's time!


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2012)

C'mon guys. It was a _wendigo_.  Time to call the Winchesters.


----------



## Ubereem (May 27, 2012)

Sounds like some REC shyt!


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 28, 2012)

Uh oh

I'm starting to regret selling that old shotgun at home


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 28, 2012)

I imagine the following is more or less akin to what occured.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 28, 2012)

Are there any other instances like this?

If it's just happening recently and it's happening multiple times...I smell a fucking zombie outbreak for real


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 28, 2012)

Fuck this shit

I'm gonna buy back that shotgun


----------



## noobthemusical (May 28, 2012)

Ah what will drugs do next


----------



## Palpatine (May 28, 2012)




----------



## dummy plug (May 28, 2012)

jesus fuck what a freak! he ate the guy's face while he is still alive, god i hope the other guy makes it without getting traumatized


----------



## Lord Yu (May 28, 2012)

Meth is a hell of a drug. I've seen a picture of a man cut out his own intestines and another man feed his face to dogs while on meth.

Not even once.


----------



## Ra (May 28, 2012)

Are you fucking serious florida?


----------



## Roman (May 28, 2012)

Is Meth really popular in the US? That's what caused the guy to break lose and act like a zombie isn't it?


----------



## Laura (May 28, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> PCP mother fuckers. Look that shit up. Police got like... 50 different accounts of this very same shit happening.







> The victim was found in her apartment by a friend. Her chest had been torn open and a three-inch blade was found broken off in her shoulder blade. Tooth marks were found on her face and on her lungs, which had been torn from her chest. An eyewitness reported that, when Singleton was picked up by police, he was naked, covered in blood, standing in the middle of the street and screaming at the sky. A medical examination performed shortly after his capture found human flesh in his stomach that was not his own.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 28, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Is Meth really popular in the US? That's what caused the guy to break lose and *act* like a zombie isn't it?



Yes, it was all a drug-induced psycotic act.

Thats just what the feds WANT you to believe, so the populace dosnt start panicking because 1 or 2 of our uber-topsecret zombie weapons escaped into the public 

Now where's my baseball bat, shotgun and pistol


----------



## J. Fooly (May 28, 2012)

Florida again?!


----------



## Mider T (May 28, 2012)

^Why is Mississippi abbv as SS on that?

Should have turned the other cheek.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (May 28, 2012)

Shoot the victim in the head before he turns into a walker!


----------



## Tifa (May 28, 2012)

Why not kick him away? Why shoot him?


----------



## Gitramas (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 28, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^Why is Mississippi abbv as SS on that?
> 
> Should have turned the other cheek.



Probably it's abbreviated Miss but the MI was cut off by the screen.


----------



## Chibason (May 28, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^Why is Mississippi abbv as SS on that?
> 
> Should have turned the other cheek.



Because the abbreviation for Mississippi used to be 'MISS', but in that gif only the ss can be seen.

@OP- Where's Rick when you need him? 

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## The Weeknd (May 28, 2012)

Tifa said:


> Why not kick him away? Why shoot him?



Why let such a man live?


----------



## Tifa (May 28, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Why let such a man live?



I don't think that should be up to a cop. The guy was obviously psychotic/on drugs and needed psychiatric help. I wasn't there so I don't know but to me it sounds like he could've done something other than shoot him.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 28, 2012)

Should the cop know the guy was on drugs? Maybe he was just a crazy bastard.


----------



## Ace (May 28, 2012)

He was on something but it has to be stronger than cocaine for him to do a fucked up shit like that.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 28, 2012)

He made his own Project Umbrella corps.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2012)

Of course this happened along Biscayne Blvd. I couldn't imagine something that bizarre happening anywhere else. This is why I usually stay west of I95 now a days


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 28, 2012)

Oh good, and I was planning a trip to Miami in the summer...


----------



## Tifa (May 28, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Should the cop know the guy was on drugs? Maybe he was just a crazy bastard.



And that alone makes it okay to kill him? Perhaps it is just that the police here don't carry guns most of the time that I see it this was


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 28, 2012)

Some things missing from the story, I think...

It mentions the victim was fighting for his life by the time police arrived, but his face was already half-eaten? By no less than a naked man? How does one eat half of a person's face off whilst in a middle of a struggle?

Likely, the victim was already unconscious. By what circumstances, who knows.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 28, 2012)

Sick world.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 28, 2012)

Time to grow some Herbs in my garden.
Shit and I live almost right next to a graveyard.


----------



## J. Fooly (May 28, 2012)

Tifa said:


> Why not kick him away? Why shoot him?



He almost killed another man. If the police had not been there, he WOULD have killed his victim. YES, kill him. The officer was in the right.

Plus, the guy's a fucking cannibal. Try not to bleeding-heart all over this nutcase alright?


----------



## Oturan (May 28, 2012)

Tifa said:


> Why not kick him away? Why shoot him?



yeah kick a guy who's eating some guy's face...THAT''LL SOLVE THE PROBLEM




The cop did the right thing because he was obviously a zombie T^T


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (May 28, 2012)

Tifa said:


> And that alone makes it okay to kill him? Perhaps it is just that the police here don't carry guns most of the time that I see it this was



He's was in the middle of murdering another man. The officer that respond didn't have time to wait for back up to come.

Also nations where cops don't carry fire arms are joke. I wish I could find the video of this guy in England chasing 4 or 5 cops around with a hatchet.


----------



## Hunter (May 28, 2012)

Naked man, face eating. Man has face half eaten.. MIAMI POLICE?

BRB Gun store.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (May 28, 2012)

That......is the craziest thing I've read.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 29, 2012)

DoflaMihawk said:


> Oh good, and I was planning a trip to Miami in the summer...



pack plenty of sunscreen, your swim trunks... and a shotgun/baseball bat.

Just incase.


----------



## impersonal (May 29, 2012)

Tifa said:


> I don't think that should be up to a cop. The guy was obviously psychotic/on drugs and needed psychiatric help. I wasn't there so I don't know but to me it sounds like he could've done something other than shoot him.



Put yourself in the cop's position. A crazy naked man is eating away someone's face. You point the gun at him and threaten to shoot. The man keeps on eating. At this point you're a bit scared and not in your normal psychological state, given that you're, at the moment, watching a man eating the face of another man. What do you do?
a) Shoot him.
b) Get in close range and stop him manually.

Note how option b), besides being scary as shit, may result in your face being eaten.


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2012)

dummy plug said:


> jesus fuck what a freak! he ate the guy's face while he is still alive, god i hope the other guy makes it without getting traumatized


Won't matter, he'll be turning into a Zombie now that he's been bitten.


----------



## Tifa (May 29, 2012)

Evil Ghost Ninja said:


> He's was in the middle of murdering another man. The officer that respond didn't have time to wait for back up to come.
> 
> Also nations where cops don't carry fire arms are joke. I wish I could find the video of this guy in England chasing 4 or 5 cops around with a hatchet.



They carry fire arms, but not all of them. Besides we don't usually have these types of crimes so they don't need them.


----------



## Tifa (May 29, 2012)

impersonal said:


> Put yourself in the cop's position. A crazy naked man is eating away someone's face. You point the gun at him and threaten to shoot. The man keeps on eating. At this point you're a bit scared and not in your normal psychological state, given that you're, at the moment, watching a man eating the face of another man. What do you do?
> a) Shoot him.
> b) Get in close range and stop him manually.
> 
> Note how option b), besides being scary as shit, may result in your face being eaten.



 I've watched too many zombie movies to pick option b. But shouldn't the cop be trained in taking out criminals at close range? I'm not judging the cop cuz I wasn't there, it depends on a lot of things that I didn't see.


----------



## Ra (May 29, 2012)

The police should have captured him and strained him down like a lab rat and see what psychotic shit going through this guy head.

This guy took a gunshot and was still going at him. I want the drugs he got. 

lol no but this shit is the weirdest shit I read in a while.


----------



## Koerdis (May 29, 2012)

You can't even make this shit up... It's like the beginning of a trashy B-zombie movie. I mean the guy allegedly fucking turned around with a piece of flesh in his mouth and growled at the cop. 

This is just more proof that zombies have an impeccable sense of drama.


----------



## Owl (May 29, 2012)

That's horrifying


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 29, 2012)

Ra said:


> The police should have captured him and strained him down like a lab rat and see what psychotic shit going through this guy head.
> 
> This guy took a gunshot and was still going at him. I want the drugs he got.
> 
> lol no but this shit is the weirdest shit I read in a while.



I'm sure that whatever he's got is something nobody wants to fuck around with. Imagine the drugs this guy was snorting getting loose in a place like China. Then again, that zombie's person's pain tolerance is something.


----------



## Evolution (May 29, 2012)

What the flamming fuck is wrong with this world? This is seriously fucked up.
Zombie Apocalipse is coming and I only have a baseball bat as a weapon, well a few knives too but...I need a shotgun. BRB


----------



## God (May 29, 2012)

jeffrey dahmer wass still alive all this time


----------



## Narcissus (May 29, 2012)

Apparently that's the guy...


----------



## Misha-San (May 29, 2012)

That is one of the most disgusting stories i ever read. what is worse is that I live in Miami and Its so sick. I heard that on Twitter they are calling this Zombie Miami. lol

edit: This pic is really gruesome so if you are sqimish don't see it.


----------



## TSC (May 29, 2012)

Misha-San said:


> That is one of the most disgusting stories i ever read. what is worse is that I live in Miami and Its so sick. I heard that on Twitter they are calling this Zombie Miami. lol
> 
> edit: This pic is really gruesome so if you are sqimish don't see it.



*HOLY FUCK!*


----------



## Psychic (May 29, 2012)

I need to watch the news more often.  I wonder what the autopsy report said. 



J. Fooly said:


> Florida again?!


 
Yup, unfortunately.



Kira Yamato said:


> Of course this happened along Biscayne Blvd. I couldn't imagine something that bizarre happening anywhere else. This is why I usually stay west of I95 now a days


 
Why does the zombie apocalypse have to start here? Damnit.

Also how many members do we have here from Florida/Miami anyways? Maybe we should make up our own fc...you know, to combat zombies.


----------



## Owl (May 29, 2012)

Misha-San said:


> That is one of the most disgusting stories i ever read. what is worse is that I live in Miami and Its so sick. I heard that on Twitter they are calling this Zombie Miami. lol
> 
> edit: This pic is really gruesome so if you are sqimish don't see it.



I wonder what's that guy going to do once he regain his consciousness and finds out that his face is gone.


----------



## kazuri (May 29, 2012)

I wonder if they quarantined the victim. Get an insight if our gov has any zombie policy..


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2012)

I would restrain the victim under the pretense that he might hurt himself when he finds out about his face... _just to make sure he wont turn._


----------



## Soul (May 29, 2012)

Well, that guy should have been quite the man, since forcing someone to empty half a mag isn't an easy task.



TSC said:


> My title makes more sense.



None of this shit makes sense.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 29, 2012)

Misha-San said:


> That is one of the most disgusting stories i ever read. what is worse is that I live in Miami and Its so sick. I heard that on Twitter they are calling this Zombie Miami. lol
> 
> edit: This pic is really gruesome so if you are sqimish don't see it.



Poor bastard. Damn...


----------



## The Weeknd (May 29, 2012)

HE ATE THAT MUCH? WHAT THE FUCK MAN KILL THE ZOMBIE WITH FUCKING FIRE.


----------



## Romanticide (May 29, 2012)

The guy was obviously on some weird drugs...he wasn't a zombie.  I think the article says something about Cocaine or some super LSD.


----------



## PureWIN (May 29, 2012)

Psychic said:


> Also how many members do we have here from Florida/Miami anyways? Maybe we should make up our own fc...you know, to combat zombies.



Screw that, I'm leaving this god-forsaken state.


----------



## aiyanah (May 29, 2012)

hallucinogenics do wonderful things


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 29, 2012)

the walking dead


----------



## Arishem (May 29, 2012)

Considering that he barely reacted to the first shot, he was most likely in a state of drug-induced psychosis, and I'm curious to see what substances the inevitable autopsy will find. These kind of situations are a major reason police started favoring larger ammunition, which cause immediate system wide failure that will force even a body supercharged with drugs to stop. The guy last year who ripped his friend's heart out of his chest was also tripping out of his mind.


----------



## neko-sennin (May 29, 2012)

Dude, shit is fucked up... 



Scorp A Derp said:


> PCP mother fuckers. Look that shit up. Police got like... 50 different accounts of this very same shit happening.



But... But... Zombie Apocalypse... 



IchLiebe said:


> The United States government already has a plan in place for a zombie breakout and would be implemented very quickly and everyone would know about it.



Perchance, what is this plan anyway? 



J. Fooly said:


> Florida again?!



Dude, you win the thread! 



Arishem said:


> Considering that he barely reacted to the first shot, he was most likely in a state of drug-induced psychosis, and I'm curious to see what substances the inevitable autopsy will find. These kind of situations are a major reason police started favoring larger ammunition, which cause immediate system wide failure that will force even a body supercharged with drugs to stop. The guy last year who ripped his friend's heart out of his chest was also tripping out of his mind.



This. To all the folks raggin' on the cop for shooting first, I would only ask what you would do in a fucked-up situation like that. Anything strong enough to pin down a grown man and chew his face off is NOT something you want to hand-to-hand with. To any bullshit stories about how "I'd totally jump in there and pry him off" : unless your name is Chris Redfield, or possibly Ash, don't expect to be taken seriously.

Like most other civilians here-- myself included-- you'd be ahead of the curve just by not pissing yourself at such a sight.


----------



## Psychic (May 29, 2012)

Arishem said:


> Considering that he barely reacted to the first shot, he was most likely in a state of drug-induced psychosis, and I'm curious to see what substances the inevitable autopsy will find. These kind of situations are a major reason police started favoring larger ammunition, which cause immediate system wide failure that will force even a body supercharged with drugs to stop. The guy last year who ripped his friend's heart out of his chest was also tripping out of his mind.


 
This is why marijuana should be legalized....so people don't have to take psychotic drugs that are harmful and dangerous.


----------



## Arishem (May 29, 2012)

Your typical pot smoker generally isn't going to seek out the hard shit.


----------



## Hunter (May 29, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> Screw that, I'm leaving this god-forsaken state.



I'm with you there.


----------



## lacey (May 29, 2012)

I remember someone saying something about this at work. Sucks for the guy who got his face eaten.


----------



## MCTDread (May 29, 2012)

When Miami is beautiful its beautiful. Living here almost my whole life I never would of thought such an insane act could occur down here in South Florida. When Miami is hell its hell.


----------



## Owl (May 30, 2012)

Arishem said:


> Your typical pot smoker generally isn't going to seek out the hard shit.



That is indeed true.


----------



## Mijuu (May 30, 2012)

Korra said:


> He was on something but it has to be stronger than cocaine for him to do a fucked up shit like that.



Well I do recall that time some years ago with that guy nude in the street covered in blood screaming at the sky waving his wifes LUNGS AROUND.

Went to prison he did.


----------



## Mijuu (May 30, 2012)

AND IF HE HAD LIVED: what do you do when you come to your senses and realize WHAT you just did/ate???


----------



## Mijuu (May 30, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Meth is a hell of a drug. I've seen a picture of a man cut out his own intestines and another man feed his face to dogs while on meth.
> 
> Not even once.




SHIIIIT I HAVE SEEN: A guy high on BUTANE LIGHTER FLUID ....cut off his own toes, and try to SERVE THEM TO EMS IN FRONT OF HIS WIFE!!!

Drugs are bad.


----------



## Roman (May 30, 2012)

Mijuu said:


> SHIIIIT I HAVE SEEN: A guy high on BUTANE LIGHTER FLUID ....cut off his own toes, and try to SERVE THEM TO EMS IN FRONT OF HIS WIFE!!!
> 
> Drugs are bad.



I've heard of someone cutting off and cooking his own penis and serving it at a restaurant. He wasn't on drugs.

I'm not saying drugs are bad, I'm saying people can do crazy things regardless of drug influence. This case was definitely drug-related, I believe. Has anyone ever seen someone on Meth? They really do act like zombies.


----------



## Mijuu (May 30, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I've heard of someone cutting off and cooking his own penis and serving it at a restaurant. He wasn't on drugs.
> 
> I'm not saying drugs are bad, I'm saying people can do crazy things regardless of drug influence. This case was definitely drug-related, I believe. Has anyone ever seen someone on Meth? They really do act like zombies.



My point is simply that drugs can make normal Joe #32523543 people into crazy people. Albeit, this particular guy did have a record of some violence...but not like this...

Also, the attitude to the aesexual self cannibalizing chef is totally different.

This homeless dude wasnt exactly offering up his face of his own free will....

EDIT:

ALSO......did the homeless guy get MONEY FOR THE PHOTOS???


----------



## ? (May 30, 2012)

Misha-San said:


> That is one of the most disgusting stories i ever read. what is worse is that I live in Miami and Its so sick. I heard that on Twitter they are calling this Zombie Miami. lol
> 
> edit: This pic is really gruesome so if you are sqimish don't see it.


OMFG.


Honestly, I would rather have died in the attack.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 30, 2012)

I saw the pic of that dudes face and all I can say is damn. Just say no to drugs.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 30, 2012)

Nuke Florida off the map or Im leaving Mars, now!


----------



## kazuri (May 30, 2012)

People go absolutely crazy when they do not have food for a certain amount of time. It's absolutely "unconcious/willing" craze for food or water. 

Not that it couldn't have been certain drugs. But you people mentioning cocaine, and "stronger than cocaine" have absolutely no idea what youre talking about.


----------



## Le Pirate (May 30, 2012)

I once knew a gyu who shot him and his girlfriend on PCP, and another who tried cutting off his arm with a broken beer bottle on it. Sounds like this guy was on it too.


----------



## MCTDread (May 30, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Nuke Florida off the map or Im leaving Mars, now!



 At least give me time to leave. But man everytime I hear about it I wonder how high do you have to be to eat flesh off another human? Just disgusting to imagine.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 30, 2012)

Misha-San said:


> That is one of the most disgusting stories i ever read. what is worse is that I live in Miami and Its so sick. I heard that on Twitter they are calling this Zombie Miami. lol
> 
> edit: This pic is really gruesome so if you are sqimish don't see it.



Well, that is certainly the most perturbing picture I've seen all month...

I really feel sorry for this guy....


----------



## Mijuu (May 30, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I've heard of someone cutting off and cooking his own penis and serving it at a restaurant. He wasn't on drugs.
> 
> I'm not saying drugs are bad, I'm saying people can do crazy things regardless of drug influence. This case was definitely drug-related, I believe. Has anyone ever seen someone on Meth? They really do act like zombies.







Contrast: Now does this look like someone you know??


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Basilikos (May 31, 2012)

Misha-San said:


> That is one of the most disgusting stories i ever read. what is worse is that I live in Miami and Its so sick. I heard that on Twitter they are calling this Zombie Miami. lol
> 
> edit: This pic is really gruesome so if you are sqimish don't see it.


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 31, 2012)

That has got to be the worst picture I have seen in my entire life. (insert above gif here)

Yeah, If I were in that hobo's position, having my face eaten off, please....don't keep me alive. Put me out of my misery. Hell, cremate me so that they don't have to cover my face in the coffin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2012)

2012 soon....


----------



## Eisenheim (May 31, 2012)

Woah, that some nasty shit. What the fuck man.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 31, 2012)

I can't even recognize that as a face anymore

damn


----------



## Goshinki (May 31, 2012)

How the hell is he even alive!?...poor guy.


----------



## Mijuu (May 31, 2012)

Goshinki said:


> How the hell is he even alive!?...poor guy.



Well what would kill him aside from blood loss???


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2012)

Mijuu said:


> Well what would kill him aside from blood loss???



Zombie virus.


----------



## Mijuu (May 31, 2012)

A DAY in the Life






> Rudy Eugene didn’t wake up on May 26 expecting to dine on human flesh. Instead, the 31-year-old Miami man, whom police shot dead later that day as he attempted to chew another man’s face off, spent his last morning on earth cruising around Miami Beach in his purple Chevrolet Caprice sedan, according to an investigation by CBS4. The beachfront was packed with Memorial Day partiers, and Eugene was heading in from a friend’s house in northwest Miami to join in the revelry.
> 
> When Eugene’s car broke down, however, it appears that he abandoned the vehicle and decided to walk back to Miami, some three miles across the MacArthur Causeway. It was a hot day, with temperatures in the 90s, and police say Eugene began to strip off his clothes, scattering them and his driver’s license along the Causeway. As he made it across the bridge just before 2 p.m., wandering along beneath Miami’s Metromover overhead train system, police say he spotted 65-year-old Ronald Poppo, a homeless man who was dozing in the shade provided by the train tracks.
> 
> ...


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Jun 1, 2012)

> “[He] just stood, his head up like that, with pieces of flesh in his mouth. And he growled,” cyclist Larry Vega told the Miami Herald.


That cyclist is suppossedly so mentally shaken by what he witnessed that he's no longer talking to reporters or anyone else about it.  Poor guy, just riding along and then coming across that.


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 2, 2012)

GaijanGeisha said:


> That cyclist is suppossedly so mentally shaken by what he witnessed that he's no longer talking to reporters or anyone else about it.  Poor guy, just riding along and then coming across that.



I'm curious if he's going to be provided with any sort of counselling. As the prior article noted, some 42% of people who need it arent able to get it.

Do they normally do that for free when "big" stuff, like VTech happens to a lot of people?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2012)

So the guy died right? the naked man?


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 2, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> So the guy died right? the naked man?



Yes, he was shot.

Smorgasbord of coverage here:


Notably that

#1 WHO leaked the photos of the victim, Ronald Poppo?

HE DESERVES ROYALTIES! 



> The grisly photos in question show Poppo in a neck brace and with a tube down his throat so the photographer is thought to be someone from Miami police, fire-rescue, or Jackson.
> 
> Among others news outlets, Gawker posted the NSFW photos of Poppo's face almost completely devoid of skin, prompting outrage in their notoriously opinionated commenters




#2 His family didnt know he was alive

BUT THEY WEREN'T LIVING THAT FAR AWAY ACTUALLY!

Also surprise: he went to COLLEGE



> The family of the Miami homeless man whose face was chewed off by a naked assailant Saturday thought he was dead for years, CBS Miami reports.
> 
> "I tried to reach him, but I just thought he killed himself,” said Ronald Poppo's sister, Antoinette. “And we really thought he was no longer on this earth.”
> 
> Antoinette Poppo said the family hasn't heard from Ronald, 65, in 30 years. Details of his life after he attended New York's prestigious Stuyvesant High School in the 1960s remain scarce, traced in a string of mostly petty arrests, hospital records, and a call to the Miami-Dade Homeless Trust last week from the Jungle Island zoo, where Poppo had been sleeping on the roof of the parking garage. Story continues below.




Also



> Poppo remains in critical condition at Jackson Memorial Hospital. Both his siblings and his daughter have no plans to visit him.



Douchebags.

#3 The location is being added to a Miami Sight seeing Tour

WTF ITS TOO SOOON PEOPLE!!!




> Five days after a naked man chewed off 80% of a homeless man's face on the side of the MacArthur Causeway, the location of the bloody attack is being added to a local sightseeing tour.
> 
> Dr. Paul George, who runs HistoryMiami museum's "Mystery, Mayhem, and Vice" crime tour, told the South Florida Business Journal, "Horrible as it was, it is part of our history. Currently, our tour takes us over the causeway right past the site, so this fits well.”
> 
> Previous "Vice" tours have taken onlookers by spots like the site of the attempted assassination of Franklin Roosevelt; Al Capone's house; Casa Casuarina, where Gianni Versace was gunned down; and Miami City Cemetery.



#4 A VOODOO CURSE?!



> Friends insist it's impossible to reconcile the former high school football player they knew with the gruesome, bloody assault Saturday in broad daylight on the MacArthur Causeway -- so much so that his girlfriend, who asked to remain nameless, said she now believes he was either drugged unknowingly or was under a Haitian Vodou curse.
> 
> “I don’t know how else to explain this,” she told the Miami Herald, insisting that though Eugene did smoke marijuana he never touched other recreational drugs and didn't even take over-the-counter medication.


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Jun 2, 2012)

Mijuu said:


> #3 The location is being added to a Miami Sight seeing Tour



  



			
				Mijuu said:
			
		

> I'm curious if he's going to be provided with any sort of counselling. As the prior article noted, some 42% of people who need it arent able to get it.



That's a good question, and I'm also curious as to whether the victim will get free reconstructive surgery to give him some sort of semblance of a face...

and also what an awful way for his family to find out that he's still living I'm guessing it was too much for them to take in and that's why they won't visit him.


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 2, 2012)

GaijanGeisha said:


> That's a good question, and I'm also curious as to whether the victim will get free reconstructive surgery to give him some sort of semblance of a face...
> 
> and also what an awful way for his family to find out that he's still living I'm guessing it was too much for them to take in and that's why they won't visit him.



Some people say it's because they're afraid they might "get slammed with medical bills", which - I dunno.

Anyway, it is WAY TOO SOON to make it a tourist attraction, it may not be 9/11 Ground Zero, but that is like going "HERE is where Steve Irwin died!" a week later.


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 2, 2012)

Just doing a little more research here: 
Naked, violent, and biting, and MIAMI. Linked to LSD.

Could the Eugene/Poppo incident have been the same?





> Miami-Dade Police responded to a 911 call Friday about George Salgado, 21, who was reportedly naked and behaving aggressively on the 2300 block of SW 58th Avenue, NBC Miami reports. The caller told police that Salgado was trying to bite his neck and tear his clothes off.
> 
> Almost a dozen officers responded to the scene, which was just outside Salgado's girlfriend's house, according to CBS Miami.
> 
> Miami-Dade Police say Salgado became aggressive and violent toward responding officers, and they "utilized their electronic control device."


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Minor update here it turns out: HIS FACE...WAS NOT EATEN





> The 'Miami Cannibal' actually wasn't.
> 
> According to the Miami Herald, a law enforcement source said an autopsy did not reveal any human flesh in the stomach of Rudy Eugene, who was shot by police while chewing off the face of a homeless man on Miami's busy MacArthur Causeway.
> 
> ...


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Jun 13, 2012)

> Ronald Edward Poppo ? possibly blind, horrendously disfigured ? is a happy man.
> 
> So say the doctors treating him at Ryder Trauma Center, who are amazed at his good nature.
> 
> ?He has not said one thing that?s negative,?? said Dr. Nicholas Namias, a trauma surgeon and Ryder co-director. ?He?s really just sort of living in the moment.?





Sort of makes one feel bad for getting depressed and making a fuss over little things, but at the same time, Poppo is probably getting more attention and well-wishes than he's had in years :amazed

It's kind of ironic that he needed to lose most of his face in order to cease being another faceless (to the masses at large), homeless alcoholic out on the streets

On another note, it seems that some of the bullets fired at his attacker might have grazed him as well.


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 13, 2012)

GaijanGeisha said:


> Sort of makes one feel bad for getting depressed and making a fuss over little things, but at the same time, Poppo is probably getting more attention and well-wishes than he's had in years :amazed
> 
> It's kind of ironic that he needed to lose most of his face in order to cease being another faceless (to the masses at large), homeless alcoholic out on the streets
> 
> On another note, it seems that some of the bullets fired at his attacker might have grazed him as well.




At least it was only a grazing hit. I mean he was pretty damn close.

Well with no face and blind, I dont think he can get a job at all -even less so than before.

So....now what happens to him?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 13, 2012)

Mijuu said:


> At least it was only a grazing hit. I mean he was pretty damn close.
> 
> Well with no face and blind, I dont think he can get a job at all -even less so than before.
> 
> So....now what happens to him?



Maybe he'll get some compensation? I think the drugged out dude's family should pay for his medical bills, etc.


----------



## EJ (Jun 13, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Maybe he'll get some compensation? I think the drugged out dude's family should pay for his medical bills, etc.



 What the fuck?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2012)

Flow said:


> What the fuck?



She said "Maybe he'll get some compensation? I think the drugged out dude's family should pay for his medical bills, etc."


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jun 14, 2012)

Me thinks Dean hit the nail on the head when he said some fucked up stuff always happen in Florida


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2012)

I loved Poppo's few words after the whole thing: go Heat.


----------

